# xmas houselights



## toffigd (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.break.com/articles/houselights.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 28, 2005)

That's kinda neat, but if I were their neighbour I'd have to shoot them. That would drive me insane in no time.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> That's kinda neat, but if I were their neighbour I'd have to shoot them. That would drive me insane in no time.


It would do the same. That is going just a bit OTT!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2005)

Clever edit. Our neighborhood is awash with lights for the holidays. But at least they shut them off about 10-ish.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

what the hell do them lights have to do with christmas.........

and dear lord is it that time of year already again


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Theres a christmas tree and a Star, and I think the little things on the floor are also trees.

Yeah my mum put up the Christmas tree today. ITS A FREAKIN MONTH AWAY!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

maybe it's time i take down last years christmas cards


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, maybe it is


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

but then again it's not even december yet


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Forget December, lets go straight to January.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

but then i wont get a christmas presant from you


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Ummm....yeah...thats....true....Oh.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

i was quite looking forward to that specail suprise you promiced me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

I told Calum to give it to you, I hope he used the KY I provided.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

KY, i saw some of that in a tube when i was round your place, looked like some sort of strong model glue


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

You couldnt be further from the truth


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

paper glue


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Mmmm...warm...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

Geeez, you're spammin again!  

I'd kill my neighbours in case of this....... I hate the consume that is connected with Xmass....... BTW, reminds me the Simpsons - the episode where Flanders has something similar on his house installed.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 28, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with putting lights on your house for Christmas. Not a thing. It makes the streets very colourful and festive looking, which is the whole idea. Nobody gives a damn that it has nothing to do with Jesus or the church, because the whole idea is to have fun with it. Many of the houses here already have their lights up, but I don't yet. Probably this next weekend.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 28, 2005)

When I lived with my dad at a complex I remember we always woke up at 5:30am to go open the shop, one time we were leaving during an icy winter morning he stops out the door to get his 
Mattinee Gold lit (back when they still made those) then takes the walk down the two steps a slips and falls on his ass and slides out of the front yard and into the middle of the parking lot totally pissed off because he broke his smoke, next thing you know its 1 in the afternoon and we have just thawed out the sidewalks and the parking lot with a Mixture of salt and starch and a Tiger torch, we ended up getting to the shop 5 hours late and his employees are are playing foot hockey with an Ice chunk with a bunch of pissed off customers who had their vehichles serviced the day before and my dad looks at the the shops parking lot and says.

"I need you to help me thaw THIS ONE after you finish puttin the Christmas lights up" 

God I never forgave him for that one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 29, 2005)

Putting them up is a pain in the ass alright, but they look good once they're up. Some folks leave them on their houses year round, but I hate that myself. I'm not _that_ lazy.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

NS, I know but here it is not a very common habit to put lights ON your house but mainly people install them INTO their windows...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

http://minimag.cz/dupe/2004/12/23/nocni-okno/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

i normally just put up some tinsel and some fairy lights on a small tree in my room, but i don't think i'll have room this year, here's my room at christmas last year, i knew i'd find a use for this picture at some point!

ignore the sea of mess, and yes, it is still there.........


----------



## Erich (Nov 29, 2005)

fairy lights ? hmmmmmmmmmm

forget I asked.

putting up lights on the backyard Maple trees right now amidst rain showers. the birds are really tripping out with me being in their domain


----------



## plan_D (Nov 30, 2005)

My family doesn't celebrate christmas, it's a pointless venture to us. There's no children in the family, and none of us need an excuse to go out and get drunk. We don't exchange gifts, we don't have decorations, we don't do anything that's normally associated with christmas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 30, 2005)

My wife and I don't have kids, but we both love Christmas just the same. Well, I'm a big kid anyway. 
You hardly need kids to enjoy Christmas. To us it's less about the religion and more about friends and loved ones. 

I never turn down a gift or an offering of food though.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 30, 2005)

What are these 'loved ones' you speak of? I can understand you and others enjoying it, but my family sees it as pointless. We 'celebrate' it around my nephew for his sake as he's only seven years old, but at home we don't. 

You may enjoy getting gifts, as I do, but do you enjoy forking out money to give other's gifts? I know I don't. Plus the fact, I'd rather just buy myself something and let them do the same.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> What are these 'loved ones' you speak of? I can understand you and others enjoying it, but my family sees it as pointless. We 'celebrate' it around my nephew for his sake as he's only seven years old, but at home we don't.
> 
> You may enjoy getting gifts, as I do, but do you enjoy forking out money to give other's gifts? I know I don't. Plus the fact, I'd rather just buy myself something and let them do the same.



That's a good point plan_D, atleast for me. As a Jewish family, we don't celebrate Christmas niether... But my mom's mom isn't Jewish, so we come to her place and "celeberate" it for her sake. This way, I quite like the point of the holiday, because it is not about consuming pointless shitty gifts or anything but the whole family is together for one day and they're discussing and talking about the family history, politics, whatever... On the top of it, everyone is fed well and we make our grandma pleasure and give her some gifts, too.

Today this holiday lost its original meaning for lik 90% of people... I can see that at the end of September, there is all around the shops this Xmass lights, Snata's and all that kitschy shit... One TV ad they screen all the time now is: "Your kids wish toys from Hypernova" (Hypernova is something like Tesco)..........

Yesterady I've been to Tesco to buy my china food. There was a reall mess, all these Czech idiots, carrying tons of worthless shit in their carts......


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2005)

the spirit of Christmas is Christ but if you want to look beyond Him then it is the spirit of giving not receiving. A mouthful but by giving to others you recveive in return. Personally the old German traditions along with the overwhleming Americana of putting up hordes of Christmas lights gives my familie joy and esepcially the older folk~ widows in my neighborhood. What a eye feast to have brilliance at night in sucha diverse way in a rather gloomy looking month of otherwise dark skies and fog. At least it is something to get your adrenilin going in a positive way instead of all the ignorance and negativity. True the seliing and buying-you need this philosophy is tedious and rather boring/bothersome.

just enjoy the season and QUIT YOUR WHINING ! America is basically screwing itself with all the hoopla of removing Christmas from schools and the familiar greeting all around.

ok guys add your two cento's ...........   note, please don't make this into a bitch session or I'm going to grab my nailed 2x4 and beat your ass. Christmas is what you make it ..... 

v/r ♪ E ♪


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Every year for Christmas we normally have family down, but its just gonna be me and the folks this year which will be quite nice. A few presents that I chose the other day, some curry for tea and an evening on the computer. I dont like christmas that much either thought to be honest


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

Bah Humbug Scrooge had the right idea, stuff Jacob Marley I hope Tiny Tim's crutch catches fire (painfull). 
Everyone comes round gets gives totally usless gifts, usually underwear and socks. 
Why is that? does every male in the UK have smelly feet and shit themselves just before Christmas day? (no comments from across the pond please).
Then its ram food booze in their gobs till their on the verge of exploding, play some unbelievably stupid games while wearing paper hats, like hold a orange between your knees while you smack gran in the tits with a balloon, or bloody Monopoly at which point some knobhead cousin says "just imagine if this money was real" . Then everyone sits down and all fall asleep watching (in the UK) re runs of the Morecome Wise Christmas show.

 Happy Chistmas  

Having said all that I bet we end up with a, post your Christmas decorations thread


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

i enjoy the family being together and the atmosphere more than the presents, i don't say no to the food either!


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i enjoy the family being together and the atmosphere more than the presents,



I don't we always end up arguing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Haha Track that was a funny post  And A very true perspective of christmas in the UK. IAnother thing that annoys me is that they always say the Great Escape will be on but it never is!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

it normally is around christmas time, rarely christmas day, i've gotta watch muppets christmas carol this year i always miss it!


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2005)

ok Track where is my 2x4 ? ! you owe me 5.00 US for whining.......... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

sir! look sir CC complained too!


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2005)

I think I am going to get rich off this thread .........


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2005)

heheh. It has it's good and bad, I guess. It's a good time to get together with family, if you get along. I really enjoy seeing all the lights on the houses and while I don't put up lights or decorations (I'm Jewish too), I have kind of a bug to put some lights up this year because our house is one of the few on the street without them, and I like the look.

The thing that has really been crazy is the commercialization of the hoilday. It seems when Halloween is over, out come the Christmas goods. I personally don't mind it, BUT, the way some people act in the stores and parking lots is atrocious! My son got to hear me say something he shouldn't hear in a parking lot this year. After the jerk cut me off, then stopped to wait for god knows what, I was pissed. I rolled down my window and shouted "Merry Christmas...asshole!" I probably shouldn't have, but it sure felt good to say it! 

Now I am waiting for my sone to say that at a most inopportune time!


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

Ouch Erich, right on the nogin


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2005)

ok Track, four more if you would please  

I'll probably have to give it back before the months is out .........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> ...an evening on the computer.



That's one of the biggest shits I've heard from you in the recent time...  LOL!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

what? he really isn't joking, that's proberly what he'll do 

i try and come on here late christmas morning.........


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm broke Erich through buying bloody Christmas presents.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

i still need to buy some........

what? how many of you can say you've got all of yours


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> what? how many of you can say you've got all of yours



Me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

good god man what kind of bloke are you, you've done all the christmas shopping before december! i've normally got mine a couple of weeks before and i thought that was early!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> good god man what kind of bloke are you, you've done all the christmas shopping before december! i've normally got mine a couple of weeks before and i thought that was early!



LOL, man read what i post above...  
I don't celebrate christmas = no presents 
I'll only give something to my grandma and that would probably be something that I made (perhaps some of my model planes) or some cosmetics...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

I wont have all mine until Christmas eve


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

now that's mens christmas shopping! observe gentlemen and learn from gnomey.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

I done all mine in 10 minutes on amazon a few days ago


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

i don't even know what i'm getting mum and dad yet..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Me neither, I just bought random items


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

what did you get me then


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

That would be telling!


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2005)

Track I'll put on you the rain-check list then............uh oh I am putting up lights in my dismal office now............good grief. Yee-haw ! 

dang this freezing fog stuff is getting real old ...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't get stressed at Christmas time with the bills and such because that defeats the purpose. We keep the gift giving simple, my wife and me. Like I said we have no kids to worry about, so it's easy for us to do. We get along great with all of our relatives too, and enjoy seeing them.

I'll agree that the season tends to bring out the worst in some people, with the pushing and shoving and just the overall rudeness. I try to avoid the malls like the plague around this time of year. 

Here's my complaint money, Erich. I haven't looked up the latest exchange figures, so I don't know what it's worth down there. Maybe you could buy a cup of coffee.


----------



## Crippen (Nov 30, 2005)

fan flippen tastic.......... I just liked it hehe!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's mine.... Ain't much but I'm a poor student from a poor country...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho.... You'll Shoot Your Eye Out!!!

I like Xmas but hate all the commercialism.... I also put up lights on the house, Icicle Lights to be exact... I also have a couple lighted deer and trees as well... Christmas just isnt the same for me without snow on the ground, so down here in the South, its alittle different for me...

Heres a pic of last years tree....


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

Ralph has a lot to answer for especially getting that kid to stick his tongue on the flag pole.

Very pretty Les but your camo ain't too hot I can see your head to the right of the tree, you've used the wrong foliage.
I like the speaker by the tree is that so after Christmas you can save time removing the decorations just by putting on Clutch at full blast.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I took my son for a walk around the neighborhood to look at the lights. I will be picking some up to hang probably this weekend. It just looks nice. But some of my neighbors remind me of the Griswalds! 

Every year, my wife and I dig out the Christmas Story DVD and watch it. That movie is freakin hilarious!

Ho Ho HO. That scene with Santa is a bust up!


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2005)

Ho ho ho freezing rain and snow to your north Eric  

time for home alone and the great line...............keep the change you filthy animal with a load of sbmg ammo in your tusch. Great lookin tree Les and a good haul for someone last year it appears.....time to send out the Christmas cards to the vets in Germany this morn

bis bald E ~


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2005)

well erich, i can't hold it back anymore, this christmas is gonna suck, i'm single at christams, again! and i've just found out my sister's not gonna be here for most of christmas day, and the final kick to the balls is that my aunt, who's a pretty good cook and who always cooks a huge christmas dinner and we go round theirs and we sit infront of their fire and open more presents from them, well she might not do it this year, which means my mum's gonna cook us a christmas dinner 

here's the £2.89 i owe you 


































that's actually a suprisingly hard sum of money to make


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

Specially when you've given him £2.90p. there goes the maths degree lanc


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Ha


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL

Here's our neighbours' Xmas Tree Lightning - They dressed it up just today... Not very obvious from the picture though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

> Ralph has a lot to answer for especially getting that kid to stick his tongue on the flag pole.


Actually it was Schwartz who talks Flick into sticking his tounge to the pole.... I love that freakin movie and also own it on DVD.... "MAKESURETODRINKYOUROVALTINE... Son of a bitch!"


> I like the speaker by the tree is that so after Christmas you can save time removing the decorations just by putting on Clutch at full blast.


Dude, I cant believe u remembered about Clutch and me.... Im impressed....


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

I actually down loaded a few tunes Les and although I'm not much of a heavy freak I thought they where very good,
I'm bound to get this title wrong as I'm at work at the moment and haven't got the disk in front of me but I like 110010101 best.

As for a Christmas story it is about ten years since I saw it so I have forgotten some of the detail but I remember the duck dinner ("its Smiling at me" ) and Ralph beating up the kid with (was it green or yellow teeth?)
I will have to get it on DVD its a real unsung classic.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Scott Farkas, he had green teeth. LOL


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

And Yellow Eyes....

And CLUTCHS' new album is called Robet Hive/Exodus... It rocks, with the Hammond really coming through on this album.... I think the tunes I like best on it are Mr. Flannery, Gullah, Land of Pleasant Living, and Gravel Road....

From the song 10001110101:

Ribonucleic acid freak out, the power of prayer.
Long halls of science and all the lunatics committed there. 
Robot Lords of Tokyo, SMILE TASTE KITTENS! 
Did you not know that the royal hunting grounds are always forbidden? 

Excellent lyrics....


----------



## trackend (Dec 2, 2005)

I wasn't far off Les but irrespective I like the song I was surprised how good they are as musicians as lots of HM bands seem to be five chord bangers. . I will have to get a full album, Can you recommend one .
I used to play the organ I just always loved the Hammond's Leslie speakers (not that I could afford a Hammond).


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2005)

That last album is pretty freaking good, as well as the album before it, called Blast Tyrant, which I think is their best album ever....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Ah, all this talk of christmas (which doesn't bother, if anyone got the wrong idea: I don't mind people celebrating christmas.)...I'm working seven days a week for the next three weeks, 12 hours during weekdays and 10 hours on saturday and sunday, the only days I'm getting off are christmas eve and christmas day. Man, I change my mind ...I love christmas ...I work it and end up rich!


----------



## Erich (Dec 3, 2005)

that's a crappy schedule Plan but yes I think depending on the weather I may be doing thes same starting the 15th till the month and humpin the work till years end.

lights around the outside windows went up amidst the snow showers. the neighbors think I am nutz..........BFD !

on the morrow after my 35 mile ride, the roof lights go up...........this is great I luv it


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

It may sound bad but I get a lot of money for doing so. Just to rub it in for the fellow Britons; I'll be working from 5:45pm - 6am on weekdays, from 5:45pm - MID, over this christmas, I will be getting £8 a hour. From MID - 6am I will be getting £9.80 a hour. On saturdays it will be 5:45pm - 4am, from 5:45pm - MID I will be getting £9 a hour, from MID - 4am I will be getting £10.30 a hour. Sundays is the same hours as saturday but I'll be getting £14.50 all through my shift. My Boxing Day shift gives me £15 a hour. 

Sounds expensive for them, but paying me all that is cheaper than if they'd have to hire in some x-mas casuals ...because I'm doing the work of three x-mas casuals, who would be on £5.80 a hour each. 

Oh, I'm looking forward to it.

:edit: I forgot to mention, I get £100 just for working over 40 hours a week over x-mas.


----------



## Erich (Dec 3, 2005)

great pay Plan ! just about fell off the roof so I better quit on the lights.........too dark


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

It's excellent pay over christmas, that's why I'd rather work it. Normally it's decent pay at £7.20 during the day, £9.00 over night and £12 on sundays, on top of a few allowances and such. 

I'm thinking of having a holiday next spring, so I want all the money I can muster.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)

Good luck then. It looks as though you're off to a good start.

As yes, I decided to buy two strands of 300 mini-lights each for my Christmas tree this year, since they were on sale. I hauled them out of the packaging to find them rolled up like balls of yarn. 
If I keep at it, I should have them untangled in time for New Year's Day. Screw this. I'm buying better ones tomorrow.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

Good luck planD!

I just started my new job two days ago. I'm selling this ski equipement...
What's your job?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Good luck then. It looks as though you're off to a good start.
> 
> As yes, I decided to buy two strands of 300 mini-lights each for my Christmas tree this year, since they were on sale. I hauled them out of the packaging to find them rolled up like balls of yarn.
> If I keep at it, I should have them untangled in time for New Year's Day. Screw this. I'm buying better ones tomorrow.



Was it a Wal-Mart discount or was it Michaels?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 7, 2005)

It was the Superstore.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Ahh jobs...I need one, but the trouble is I dont want when which means public interaction or physical labour, which when youre 16, kinda narrows it down...


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2005)

oh go put up some lights and quit your whinning.

I'm pooped out so I hired a couple of German locals to get the lights up in the back 40 trees


----------



## Pisis (Dec 7, 2005)

look like they had been on acid for tooooo long......


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I fired the two on the spot ! too slow, but some more odd-balls have come this morn wanting popsicles in return for putting up lights


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2005)

Very festive, E.


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

I have already gotten rid of the small four kids.......they melted while trying to get lights up on the roof with the morning sun blazing down on them. The adults are looking iffy right now. Dang, you just can't trust the help these dayz 8) time for the shades


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2005)

der Schneeman didn't work out either.......and I slipped off the roof this morn in the freezing fog trying to perch the colourful Angel on the tall brick chimney we have......

wait there is a funny loking guy coming around the cornere dressed in red/white that maybe able to help me finish up ?


----------



## Erich (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got to find better help. Even with the tantalization of some good homemade German cookies ............. what a slouch


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice decorations, Erich. Cool gnome. 

Well, fortunately for me I didn't buy any of the new LED lights. Personally, I'm not crazy about how they look anyway. Gimme the old fashioned filaments any day. A few of my neighbours are cursing and swearing right now. 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/12/16/led-lights051216.html


----------

